
"Sorry Larry, the cloud can't be stopped" - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2011/10/04/sorry-larry-the-cloud-cant-be-stopped/
======
vacri
Having fought with Salesforce all afternoon to update some assets for
customers, I can verify that while the cloud may not be stopped, it may take
quite a while it get here. It's incredibly tedious and slow to enter anything
but the absolute simplest level of detail. Outrageously expensive, too, given
how much of a time sink it is.

I sure hope "the cloud" has a lot more to offer than Salesforce.

------
mkopinsky
From Forbes ([http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/10/05/oracle-
boo...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/10/05/oracle-boots-
salesforce-coms-benioff-from-conference/))

"The Times notes that Oracle said in a statement that it didn’t cancel the
event, but instead decided to move the session from Wednesday to Thursday.
“Due to the overwhelming attendance at Oracle OpenWorld we had to make several
session changes,” Oracle said.

But Benioff said he couldn’t be there on Thursday morning, and the Times notes
that the conference features a Wednesday night concert – Sting and Tom Petty –
that would likely run into the wee hours and reduce the attendance at a
Thursday morning keynote."

------
lubos
Salesforce is 12 years old company with around 10% CRM market. What was their
profit last year? 80 million USD?

You would have to be naive to think Oracle is afraid of Salesforce. I think
it's more to do with Benioff's rude knows-it-all attitude.

~~~
osswid
Salesforce is a publicly traded company with a market cap of $16B, with $2B in
annual revenue.

The gap between the reality of their place and power in the market they enjoy,
and the commentary here is ... surprising.

~~~
hasanove
If anything, their market cap means they are hugely overvalued.

P/E is 581! This is 5 times more than even facebook :) and 400 times more than
Apple.

~~~
meric
As soon as I read your comment, I decided to to purchase some AAPL stock. When
I got to the stockbroking website, the bargain you mentioned was not there.
AAPL's P/E is not 1.4525. :(

~~~
hasanove
what a typo, sorry, of course it is 40 )

------
channelmeter
Benioff probably ticked off Ellison's ego when he said Dreamforce was now
bigger than Oracle Open World: [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/10/01/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/10/01/BUM31LANR5.DTL)

It'll probably lead to "Who has the best looking beard."

~~~
bigethan
As an impartial bike commuter who has his ride home interrupted by both
Dreamforce and Oracle World (both shut down Howard st between 3rd and 4th - I
hate them both equally), I can say that the quality of the Oracle World tents
and displays are _far_ nicer than Dreamforce's.

So there's that.

------
chasetec
Larry has given some humorous talks about the "cloud" but I'm at JavaOne this
year and Oracle seems to be fully embracing the cloud. It is impossible to
attend a Java EE session without hearing about the cloud.

------
sabat
Salesforce is not "the cloud". It's a company that produces a web app -- a
lackluster app, at that.

~~~
atlbeer
It's also Heroku

------
chugger
Fact: Sales Force's "cloud" uses Oracle's database and application server
software.

